# Low-Mid-Budget Gamer-PC Kaufberatung



## ReNeY (11. März 2008)

Heyho, 

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten schon mal nach einer Zusammenstellung gefragt aber es ist leider nicht zum Kauf gekommen, da das Budget doch arg wenig war. Jetzt wird nächste Woche ein Neuer gekauft, denn mein Alter muss unbedingt weg ( siehe Signatur  ).

Also ich habe mir jetzt hier mal was rausgesucht:

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/119/pc11111nl1.jpg

Also beim CPU bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es gibt ja den E4500, der ja ein Super-OC Potenzial hat. Aber ich denke ich werde NOCH nicht übertakten, irgendwann aber bestimmt .
Eventuell kennt ihr ja ein paar Alternativen die in Frage kommen würden! AMD ist auch ok, aber dann müsste auch das MoBO gewechselt werden.

Es muss ja kein besonders guter Speicher sein, den wenn OC dann erst später. Dieser von MDT ist ja ziemlich gut für den Preis und ist auch in dieser PCGH-Ausgabe eine Empfehlung.

Joa, als Gehäuse war eigentlich das "Rebell9 economy Black" gedacht und als NT das "Be quiet Straight Power 350W". Im Bild habe ich ein stinknormales Gehäuse inkl. NT genommen, da man dann schon preislich besser davon kommt.

Dazu kommt dann noch ein Bildschirm, ich hatte jetzt den Samsung SyncMaster 223BW 22" im Auge. Er ist relativ billig und gut aus diversen Testberichten zu entnehmen. Ein 20" ist denke ich nicht vorteilhaft, denn ob ein 20" oder ein 22", sie kosten im Moment das gleiche und die Auflösung ist auch gleich, warum dann nicht größer.

*Also Preisgrenze mit Monitor ist 700!*


Also vielleicht noch ein paar Angaben zum Schluss für was ich den PC nutzen möchte:

Also das wichtigste ist Spielen, deswegen habe ich auch die 8800GT gewählt, die im Moment für ~165 das P/L Monster ist, ich denke von der werde ich auch noch ein bisschen was haben.
Dann auch ganz wichtig ist sowas wie msn und icq und Internetbrowser. Zum DVD´s gucken oder Fotoshop nutze ich meinen PC kaum.


Ich würde mich sehr über Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen, immer her damit ..  ( so doll kenne ich mich doch noch net mit PC´s aus xD)


MFG Reney


----------



## Lee (11. März 2008)

Es ist eigentlich alles sehr gut 
Aber, NIMM JA KEIN LC-POWER NETZTEIL FÜR DEINEN RECHNER
Ne jetzt mal im ERnst. Wenn du ein LC-Power NT nimmst wirst du nicht lange freude an deinem Rechner haben. Nimm lieber ein Be Quiet oder Seasonic. 400-450 Watt reicht dicke + OC. 350 sind schon knapp bemessen falls du mal OCen willst.

Ein AMD System würde noch nen Tick billiger bei identischer (evtl auch mehr) Leistung sein.

Einen 5000+ BE gibet schon ab 73 .
Dazu ein Gigabyte MA770-DS3 das es bereits ab 63 Öcken gibt.

Der 5000+ BE lässt sich auch dank freiem Multi sehr leicht OCen. Da reicht auch dein Ram locker aus.

Aber ganz wichtig: Anderes Netzteil


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2008)

Ja, Netzteil würde ich auch ein qualitativ besseres empfehlen. Z.B.
Seasonic S12II 380W ATX 2.2 (**-380GB)
Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W ATX 2.2
be quiet Straight Power 350W ATX 2.2

Unter 350W würde ich auch nicht gehen, da man auch mit nur einer Grafikkarte unter Last ggf. bis auf 280-300W kommen kann. Etwas Luft sollte schon sein.

Bei der Graka könntest du natürlich auch eine ATI 3870 statt der 8800GT nehmen.
CPU halt entweder einen kleineren Intel (würde ich dann aber moderat übertakten, die Dinger sind ja eh so kühl und es ist ja relativ simpel, normalerweise muss man nur den FSB erhöhen und den RAM-Teiler anpassen. Ggf. noch die Vcore senken. 
Wobei - beim 4500er Evtl. noch den Multi runter, der hat ja 11x )


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. März 2008)

Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben: Auf jeden Fall ein Markennetzteil!!!!
350W Bequiet ist nicht unbedingt zu knapp bemessen. Im Watt-Sammelthread kannst ja mal schauen, was die PCs so insgesamt ziehen. 

Mein PC zieht mit Übertaktung maximal 230W (ohne Graka-OC) ...von dem her is das 350W bequiet eh schon großzügig dimensioniert. Wenn du aber später noch nen Quad und ne 3870X2 nimmst, dann nimm jetzt ein 450W Corsair/Bequiet

Und die HD3870 is im idle Stromsparender als die 8800Gt und bei hohen Auflösungen schneller (je nach setting, blablabla).

Und AMD is aufrüstsicherer, und teilweise billig. und der 5000+ BE is gut zum übertakten. Passend dazu ein Ga-MA770-DS3, da ich mit einem Asus M3A keine guten Erfahrungen gmacht hab und des günstig und gut ist (natürlich AM2+)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. März 2008)

Ja also das be quiet mit 350W ist vollkommen ausreichend, selbst für OC.
Beim Board könntest du noch ein bissl sparen und das Biostar hier nehmen *klicken* es hat auch ein P35 Chipsatz.
Der MDT Speicher reicht auch vollkommen zum übertakten von dem E4500 aus, weil mit DDR2-800 kommst du da auf 4,4 GHz ohne den Speicher zu übertakten, allerdings sind die 4,4 GHz eher unrealistisch  
Also genug OC Potenzial hätte das System, dem CPU würde eher die Puste ausgehen als dem Speicher.

MFG


----------



## Malkav85 (12. März 2008)

Und du musst bedenken, das du, wenn du verschiedene Versender nimmst, jedes mal Versand bezahlen musst


----------



## ReNeY (12. März 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Und du musst bedenken, das du, wenn du verschiedene Versender nimmst, jedes mal Versand bezahlen musst




hehe das war mir klar, nur ich dachte dann ist die Übersicht besser, wenn ich das so mache mit dem bild.

Also das MoBo und 5000+ BE finde ich gut.
Also dann ist wichtig das ich ein Markennetzteil und ein gutes Gehäuse nehme.

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bildschirm?


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Bildschirm?


Samsung SyncMaster 223BW 22" ist ok, denke ich. Bei deinem Budget gibt es ohnehin nicht viele Alternativen. Für 50-70 EUR mehr gibts  auch nur wieder Modelle mit TN-Panel und subjektiv vermutlich kaum besserem Bild.
Insofern kannst du da im Bereich 200-220 EUR bleiben und das gesparte Geld dann lieber in die Grafikkarte etc. investieren.
die richtig guten 22" und 24" Modelle fangen erst bei 400 EUR an.


----------



## ReNeY (12. März 2008)

ok dann wird es wohl der Bildschirm sein.
Würde denn alles vom Platz in Sharkoon Rebell9 passen? Kennt ihr sonst noch andere Gehäuse, die billiger aber nicht der letzte Schrott sind als das Rebell9?

Und wie sieht das mit der 88GT aus. Gibt es da eine, die sich abhebt von den anderen Anbietern? Auch vom Kühler her?


----------



## Lee (12. März 2008)

Die GTs von Gainward haben alle nen ordentlichen Dual Slot. Die würde ich in betracht ziehen.
Passen tut alles ins Rebel9. Ist mir gerade aufgefallen, du brauchst falls du den 5000+ BE nimmst noch nen Kühler. Beim BE ist keiner dabei.


----------



## ReNeY (12. März 2008)

ahhh ok und könntest mir da einen Kühler empfehlen, der vielleicht nicht ganz so teuer ist, da ich ja nicht so übertrieben OCen werde?


----------



## Lee (12. März 2008)

Wie teuer? Wenns ganz billig sein soll nimm nen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, Wenns ein bisschen teurer sein darf nen Scythe Kama Cross!


----------



## Marbus16 (12. März 2008)

AC Freezer 64 Pro
Xigmatek HTD-S1283
Scythe Ninja
Scythe Mugen
Thermalright HR01-Plus
Thermalright IFX14

Das wären die Empfehlungen, dem Preis nach geordnet.


----------



## Homer (12. März 2008)

Also ich würde dir den E6750 ans Herz legen der ist einfach mit der 8800 gt vom p/l super
Also
E6750 oder E8200
8800 gt
p35 ds3 (L)
Mdt 800 ram
BE Quiet! Straight Power 350 Watt
als Händler würde ich dir Hardwareversande empfehlen
Das kostete dann plus Monitor und Gehäuse so rund 750 aber es lohnt sich
Ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen hab mir nämlich einen e4400 wegen den preisunterschied geholt der erreicht die Leistung eines E6750 erst beim Takt von 3,3 GHz


----------



## ReNeY (12. März 2008)

mehr als 700 wollte ich nicht ausgeben 


Ist es denn Sicher sich sowas über 1 oder 2 Onlineshops zu kaufen?
Kann man sowas dann zurückgeben bei Problemen?

Ist der shop Planet4one www.planet4one.de vertrauenswürdig?



Kennt ihr noch ein gutes Gehäuse was nicht teuer ist aber trotzdem nicht der letzte Schrott?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Kann man sowas dann zurückgeben bei Problemen?



Du hast generell beim Onlinekauf ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Ansonsten halt 2 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller. Für Einzelheiten must du dich hal ma durch die AGBs kämpfen 



ReNeY schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch ein gutes Gehäuse was nicht teuer ist aber trotzdem nicht der letzte Schrott?



Das hier ist nicht schlecht *klicken* , für 28 Euro. Ich habs bei meinen Eltern verbaut, es ist solide und ohne scharfe Kanten im Innenraum und sieht noch chick aus. Nicht so vermoddet wie manch andere Gehäuse.

Wie teuer ist eigentlich der Monitor?

MFG


----------



## Marbus16 (13. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ansonsten halt 2 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller.


Hm, und wenn der Hersteller doch keine 2 Jahre gibt stehst du dann gerade?

In Deutschland sind die HÄNDLER zu 2 Jahren GEWÄHRLEISTUNG verpflichtet - nach 6 Monaten dann Beweislastumkehr.


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hm, und wenn der Hersteller doch keine 2 Jahre gibt stehst du dann gerade?
> 
> In Deutschland sind die HÄNDLER zu 2 Jahren GEWÄHRLEISTUNG verpflichtet - nach 6 Monaten dann Beweislastumkehr.


Genauso gings mir mit nem Playstation 2-Controller... voll der Dreck, also da muss man aufpassen, was man sagt....
Ach ja zum Kühler kann ich sagen: mit dem Xigmatek machste bestimmt keinen schlechten Kauf, der is P/L ziemlich gut, soweit ich weiß bei Caseking für um die 30 zu bekommen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. März 2008)

joa, der HDT-S1283 is sicherlich ein guter Kühler. Vor allem bei ca. 30
Der Nirvana 120 ebenfalls.(außer die Lautstärke spielt ne Rolle bei super Kühlleistung)


----------



## ReNeY (13. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist eigentlich der Monitor?
> 
> MFG



so zwischen 220-235

also ich stelle nachher nochmal alles zusammen, nur ich denke leider, dass es dann über mein Budget gehen wird..


----------



## ReNeY (13. März 2008)

was ist mit der Preissenkung für AMD CPUs? Wie hoch wird sie sein und wann wird sie kommen, ich weiß nur das es im April ist!?

Sollte ich solange warten?


----------



## ReNeY (15. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> was ist mit der Preissenkung für AMD CPUs? Wie hoch wird sie sein und wann wird sie kommen, ich weiß nur das es im April ist!?
> 
> Sollte ich solange warten?




Ich habe hier nochmal alles bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 

Speicher:  2048MB Aeneon 800MHz

HDD: 250GB Samsung HD250HJ

Grafikkarte: 512MB Leadtek Geforce PX8800GT

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1283

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black

Netzteil: be quiet! Titan BQT Straight Power 400W

Monitor: 22" Samsung SyncMaster 223BW

macht im Moment genau* 623,46

*Es fehlt noch die passende CPU, mehr als 700 geht aber nicht. Hättet ihr Ideen? Bei MF gibt es ja nicht den 5000+BE, aber OCen ist mir eigentlich garnicht so wichtig.

Würde alles in das Gehäuse passen?

Ist es richtig, dass wenn ich bei Mindfactory zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bestelle, ich dann den Versand spare?

Was haltet ihr denn sonst von dem aufgelistetem oben? Verbesserungsvorschläge herzlich willkommen 


MFG


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

CPU kannst dann ja den normalen 5000+ EE tray nehmen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i.../searchbutton_x/0/searchbutton_y/0/act/search

Bist dann immernoch voll im Rahmen.

Zwarr gibt es das Midnightshopping bei MF, allerdings wird öfters über anziehende Preise kurz vor Mitternacht gemunkelt...


----------



## ReNeY (15. März 2008)

Noch andere Meinungen zu der Zusammenstellung?
Ganz andere CPU und MoBO ideen?


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
und
Intel Pentium DualCore E2140 tray

Fein OCen (400MHz FSB sollten wohl möglich sein - 3,2GHz)


----------



## Player007 (15. März 2008)

Nimm noch 4GB Ram, gibt es im mom bei Alternate billig:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?baseId=23769&articleId=248849

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nochmal alles bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt:
> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3
> Speicher:  2048MB Aeneon 800MHz
> HDD: 250GB Samsung HD250HJ
> ...


1. ich würd diesen Schirm nehmen.
2. statt 1x 2048MiB 2x 1024MiB Speicher und am besten TakeMS.
3. CPU: nimm halt irgendwas zwischen 5000 und 6000, wird schon passen...
Musst halt mal schauen was ins Budget passt.


----------



## ReNeY (15. März 2008)

@Stefan Payne: Der Monitor würde das Budget sprengen, leider =(

aber die 2*1024MB werde ich dann übernehmen.

Ich denke es ist die bessere Idee eher einen "weniger guten" (xD) CPU allá E2180 zu nehmen, den dann schön OCen und dann dementsprechend in einem Jahr auszutauschen gegen etwas viel besseres, da ja im Moment was besseres nicht ins Budget passt.

Wäre dies die bessere Lösung? Den der Kühler und der P35 Chipsatz wird doch noch spätere CPUs unterstützen?

Ist es nicht so, dass bei "Tray" CPUs keine Garantie mehr vorliegt?


MFG


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

Der P35 unterstützt alles, was noch auf dem 775er kommen wird.

In der Tat wäre hier auf Intels Seite die Wahl E2140 -> Q9450 (oä) für dich vorzuziehen.

Allerdings hat diesmal AMD die Nase vorn was die Aufrüstbarkeit angeht. Also erstmal einen X2 3800+ und später dann auf einen Phenom aufrüsten, noch später dann auf die verfügbaren Architekturen bei gleichem Sockel.


----------



## ReNeY (15. März 2008)

Heißt das, dass der AM2 Sockel Zukunftssicherer ist, als der von Intel?

Ist denn bei Tray-CPUs eine Garantie vorhanden?


----------



## Lee (15. März 2008)

Ja, der AM2(+) ist zukunftsicherer als LGA775. Man kann halt noch AM3 CPUs (45nm Phenoms) da drin nutzen etc. Bei Intel steht Ende dieses Jahres Nehalem inklusive neuem Sockel in den Startlöchern. Dann ists aus die Maus mit LGA775.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

Zukunftssicherheit gibt es nirgens in der IT-Welt (ist nunmal so).

Allerdings wird der 775 afaik noch dieses Jahr begraben, der AM2+ wohl erst noch später.

Den Vorteil, den du draus ziehen könntest, wären die weitaus billigeren CPUs für den 775 am Jahresende, da vermutlich einige auf die neuen Sockel wechseln.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. März 2008)

tja, aber trotzdem kann man dan nix neueres als nen penrýn drauflaufen lassen..
AMD is aber bis inklusive AM3 aktuell und kannst ohne anderes board alles draufstecken....
gebrauchte hardware gibts auch für AMD.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Der Monitor würde das Budget sprengen, leider =(


Nein, nicht zwangsläufig, du müsstest nur an einigen Stellen auf etwas verzichten...

Was sich anbieten würde, wäre zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte wegzulassen und stattdessen einen Monat oder 2 mit der AMD 780G IGP zu überbrücken.



ReNeY schrieb:


> aber die 2*1024MB werde ich dann übernehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drufnuf (16. März 2008)

kann in dem Preissegment ebenfalls AMD empfehlen! Hatte vor meinem jetzigen C2D E8400 nen Athlon 5200+EE. Das Teil is nich schlecht, bietet für knapp 90 euro reichlich power und spart auch noch strom


----------



## ReNeY (16. März 2008)

Danke Stefan Payne, dass du mir alle offen stehende Fragen beantwortet hast.
Am Montag werde ich mal bei Atelco in Hamburg gucken, den mein Vater ist leider gegen den online kauf, er meint immer das es dann zu große Probleme gibt mit kaputten Hardware Teilen und wie das mit der Garantie aussieht und so weiter, ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn überzeugen kann ...:-/ Beim Online kauf spart man ja schon viele Kröten  ( diese Eltern immer )


----------



## ReNeY (16. März 2008)

so nochmal geguggt:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750

MoBo:  MB Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 S775 iP35 FSB 1333MHz PCIe ATX

Graka:  VGA 512MB Leadtek Geforce PX8800GT GDDR3 256bit 2xDVI HDTV PCIe retail

RAM:  DDR2 Kit 2x1024MB MDT DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400 DDR2 CL5

HDD:  HDSA 200GB Samsung HD200HJ SATA

Gehäuse: Geh ATX Midi Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black

NT: Netzteil ATX Sharkoon SilentStorm 450W ATX 2.0

Monitor: 22" Samsung SyncMaster 223BW schwarz 5ms analog/DVI-D 3000:1


komme auf genau 700 

ich denke das ist schon die größte Power aus den 700... damit komme ich noch ein bisschen aus, was meint ihr?


----------



## Lee (16. März 2008)

Netzteil. Leg noch was drauf und auf die ein Be quiet oder Seasonic. 400 Watt reichen. Aber kein solches billig Netzteil. Das ist das letzte wo man sparen sollte


----------



## Marbus16 (16. März 2008)

Die Sharkoon Silentstorm Reihe ist noch recht gut im Vergleich zu LC-Power und Konsorten. Auch wenn ich da die 50W Reserve einplanen würde, nen Tagan ists schließlich nicht


----------



## Bang0o (16. März 2008)

boah wenn ich mir überlege für 150 mehr damals ne 8800 gts incl. vram bug und ein 1,8 ghz dualcore gekauft zu haben :/


----------



## Player007 (16. März 2008)

Ja so ist es halt in der PC-Branche
Noch schlimmer ist es mit der 8800GT, wo sie neu raus kam, hat sie fast 270 gekostet, jetzt bekommt man sie für ca. 150.

Nach einem halben Jahr bezahlt jemand für den o.g. PC, bestimmt 100 weniger.

Gruß


----------



## i!!m@tic (16. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> so nochmal geguggt:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
> 
> ...



anderes netzteil und der rechner is gebongt, du hast dann sehr viel power und bist für spätere aufrüstungen offen


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

was habts gegen das Netzteil??

Soweit ich weiß ist da auch ein Fortron oder Seasonic drin, passt also eigentlich.


----------



## hafi020493 (16. März 2008)

Wenn du den PC auch zum Surfen nutzt dann freut sich über die 8800GT höchstens der Stromanbieter! Ich rate zu einer Radeon HD 3870, die verbracht im Windows-Idle relativ wenig Strom und in Sachen Spieleleistung steht sie der GT in nichts nach! Wenn du dir die Radeon kaufst dann schau auch gleich dass du ein MB mit CF nimmst, da kannste später für wenig Geld aufrüsten. Zu nem AMD Prozessor würd ich dir momentan nicht raten (außen Penom im B3 Stepping oder später die Tripple- oder Dualcores) da die ''alten'' Athlon X2 bei spätestens 3,2GHz schlapp machen. Ein C2D E4400 mit 3GHz ist sicher schneller und verbraucht weniger Strom.
Wegen des NT würd ich dir von Billig-Modellen dringend abraten da die im schlimmsten Fall sogar deinen restlichen PC in den Tod reißen können, da is es besser du kaufst dir ein BeQuiet, Corsair oder Seasonic (350-400W reichen locker aus auch mit OC!) da hast länger was von deinem PC!


----------



## Nobbis (16. März 2008)

wenn du so sehr auf Geld schaust, dann such die hardware von einem versandhändler, so drückste doch bei jedem Versandkosten ab

is doch blöd

über die Zusammenstellung kann man natürlich streiten, aber LC muss es wirklich nicht sein


----------



## ReNeY (17. März 2008)

hmm, ok

Aber das Sharkoon Silentstorm ist doch kein NoName Netzteil ... ?


----------



## Marbus16 (17. März 2008)

Ist es auch nicht, nur wird gern propagiert das alles durchknallt wenn nicht Seasonic, Enermax oder BeQuiet draufsteht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht, nur wird gern propagiert das alles durchknallt wenn nicht Seasonic, Enermax oder BeQuiet draufsteht.


 
Und das auch noch ohne Rechtfertigung. In dem Rechner von meinem Bruder hab ich nen billiges OEM-Netzteil eingebaut. Bis jetzt läuft es ohne Pobleme, also schon zwei Monate. 

Auch viele OEM-PC laufen mit solchen "billig Netzteilen" und die Hersteller würden die Netzteile nicht nutzen wenn sie nicht zuverlässig wären.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht, nur wird gern propagiert das alles durchknallt wenn nicht Seasonic, Enermax oder BeQuiet draufsteht.



Wobei man sagen muss, das gerade Enermax nicht besonders gut ist, BQT ist teilweise auch nicht sonderlich toll (gewesen)...


----------



## ReNeY (18. März 2008)

hmm was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem P35-DS3 und dem P35-DS3L??

gibt es da große Leistungsunterschiede? Ich weiß nur das das P35-DS3L sehr gut für die conroes ist...mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

Das DS3L hat AFAIR keine JMicron S-ATA ports.


----------



## ReNeY (19. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das DS3L hat AFAIR keine JMicron S-ATA ports.




kannst das vielleicht nochmal anderes erklären, so für die Blöden?^^

THX


----------



## Marbus16 (19. März 2008)

- es unterstützt KEIN RAID, auf keinem Port
- es hat nur 4 SATA-Ports
- es hat nen 'älteres' I/O-Panel (4x USB, Par, Ser)


----------



## Thomsson (19. März 2008)

Marbus16 hat recht. Nimm eher ein ABit IP35 oder ein "vollständiges" Gigabyte DS3. Die paar uros solltest Du für die Zukunft investieren...


----------



## ReNeY (19. März 2008)

dieses Raid heißt doch , das es mehrer HDD´s sozusagen gleichzeitig benutzen kann oder?

also 1 fürs System, die andere für alles andere z.B.

Wenn das stimmt, könnt ihr mir ein solches MoBo empfehlen(~80)?


----------



## Player007 (19. März 2008)

Das DS3 und das DS3R bietet günstig RAID. Kann man voll empfehlen die Boards.

DS3 hat 6 Sata Ports,
Ds3R hat 8 Sata Ports mit mehr RAID-Funktionen

Gruß


----------



## Marbus16 (19. März 2008)

Neeeein, RAID gheißt nur dass alle Platten zu einem Volume zusammengefasst werden. So hast du bei einem RAID1 den Vorteil, das eine von beiden Platten ausfallen kann. AID0 verbindet 2 Platten zu einem schnellen Volume, wo sich die Datenübertrageunsrate fast verdoppelt. RAID5 ist schließlich eher für Server mit speziellen Controllern gedacht, wo bei richtiger Konfiguration 2 Platten abrauchen können ohne Probleme. Voraussetzung sind für RAID0 und 1 jeweils 2 Platten und für RAID5 3.


----------



## ReNeY (21. März 2008)

Achso... 

klappt das denn mit einer 8800GT und einem 22"? Ist der Speicher schnell voll?


Was könnt ihr zu den "HEC" Netzteilen sagen? habt ihr Erfahrungen schon mit denen gemacht?


MFG


----------



## Marbus16 (21. März 2008)

Die HEC Netzteile sind recht gute Teile, sie liefern was draufsteht und sind angenehm leise.

512MB und 1680x1050 sollten sich noch nicht soo beißen. Da kann dir aber besser einer der Zocker antworten.


----------



## Player007 (21. März 2008)

Die 8800GT und ein 22" sollten im Normalfall ausreichen, aber wenn du sicher gehen willst, nimmst du eine 8800GTS (G92) oder eine GTX, die bieten mehr Power in der Auflösung.

G92 GTS:
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JBXLLA

GTX:
http://www3.computeruniverse.net/ur...roducts/90204695.asp&agent=509&urlmapped=true

Aber wenn du das Geld für eine bessere Graka nicht übrig hast, dann kannst du die 8800GT auf jeden Fall nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (21. März 2008)

och das ja schön zu hören das die HEC NT das liefern was auch draufsteht.

hmm die GTS ist relativ billig geworden, aber dort wo ich alle Teile kaufen möchte kostet sie 250, da denke ich , dass sich die 75 aufpreis nicht lohnen werden.

Ich habe die billigste 8800GT vorerst ausgewählt, die 8800GT 512MB Xpertvision. So leider sagen ja die meisten, dass da jetzt ein neuer Kühler drauf ist ( so ein Goldener ) und das der ziemlich laut ist. Dazu soll der ja auch keine Lüftersteuerung haben. Ich will keinen Staubsauger bei mir im zimmer haben..... ist bei der Karte jetzt wieder alles so wie es mal war mit dem Top-Kühler ( der blaue ) ? und stimmt das überhaupt mit der Lüftersteuerung, das da keine dabei ist? Manche sagen ja und die Mehrheit nein...


----------



## Player007 (21. März 2008)

Ich meine die wäre die billigste:
http://www.ebug-europe.com/bug/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=,PA10000D,110058210,,

Die hat gleich den S1 mit den Turbo Modules drauf, zusammen sehr leise und leitsungsfähig.

Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (21. März 2008)

gibt es leider nicht bei mir im Shop, die billigste ist schon die von Xpertvision für 175. Ich möchte wenn dann alles bei einem Shop kaufen. Kann man denn nun noch was zu der Xpertvision sagen, der die Bestellung wird bald getätigt^^


----------



## Player007 (21. März 2008)

Soll das diese sein:
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/?SiteType=Shop&type=shop&ArtNr=292332&Ref=100&gp=3663&fd=358190

Eine andere Xpertvision mit einem nicht Referenz Kühler find ich nicht, kannst ja noch ma von deiner den Link schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr zu den "HEC" Netzteilen sagen? habt ihr Erfahrungen schon mit denen gemacht?


Ja, sind recht robust und vertragen recht viel, sind wirklich Markengeräte und kein NoName, leider hängen sie momentan so 2 Generationen zurück, die Effizienz ist immer noch bei ~75%...



ReNeY schrieb:


> gibt es leider nicht bei mir im Shop, die billigste ist schon die von Xpertvision für 175. Ich möchte wenn dann alles bei einem Shop kaufen. Kann man denn nun noch was zu der Xpertvision sagen, der die Bestellung wird bald getätigt^^


Lass bloß die Finger von den Teilen, da gibts nämlich Modelle ohne Lüftersteuerung!


----------



## ReNeY (21. März 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Soll das diese sein:
> http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/?SiteType=Shop&type=shop&ArtNr=292332&Ref=100&gp=3663&fd=358190
> 
> Eine andere Xpertvision mit einem nicht Referenz Kühler find ich nicht, kannst ja noch ma von deiner den Link schreiben.
> ...




Es ist diese hier : http://www2.atelco.de/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=19859&agid=554


hmmm, das ist die billigste 8800GT, ne HD3850 512MB kostet genau so viel und ne HD3870 ist teurer als die 88GT...


Ist die Effizienz  des NT denn auch wieder so schlecht? was haben denn die NT heutiger Generationen für eine Effizienz?


----------



## Player007 (21. März 2008)

Ja die Graka, hat ein normales Referenzdesign, kannst auf jeden Fall zugreifen. Ich glaube Palit verbaut nur die eigenen Kühler (blau oder gold) auf den SONIC & SUPER Versionen.

Heutige Netzteile haben eine Effizienz von über 80% (80Plus Zertifikat). Viele Modelle hab auch schon über 83%.


----------



## ReNeY (22. März 2008)

so ok, das ist ja sehr beruhigend mit der Graka....aber man kann doch trotzdem getrost zu dem NT greifen?

Sorry das ich soviel Frage, aber es ist mir ziemlich wichtig und ich will nicht einfach so Geld aus dem Fenster werfen!

Das P35-DS3L scheint ja nicht so besonders zu sein, könnt ihr mir da ein andere bis 80  (bei www.atelco.de )  empfehlen?

Wäre echt super, denn die Bestellung soll Heute getätigt werden!!


----------



## Player007 (22. März 2008)

Ein gutes Board für unter 80 ist schwer finden

http://www2.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=20347&agid=659
das müsste gehen. Würde ich aber nicht nehmen.

Für 89 bekommste das hier:
http://www3.atelco.de/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=18375&agid=659&ref=27

Das ist das beste von den dreien.
http://www3.atelco.de/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=20399&agid=659

Würde dir aber empfehlen, nicht soviel beim Mainboard zu sparen, gib dort lieber 10-20 mehr aus. Für ein Gigabyte P35-DS3 oder das untere MSI.

Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (22. März 2008)

ist das letzte das mit der Stromsparfunktion??

wenn ich das nehmen würde ( habe mal gehört das es so eins gibt mit P35 ) dürfte ich auch ein eureres nehmen!

wisst ihr genau welches das ist?


----------



## Player007 (22. März 2008)

Jap, das letztere ist das EP35-DS3, dies hat auch die Stromsparfunktion. Das Board hat den niedrigsten Stromverbauch mit einem P35 Chipset, laut PCGH.
Ist auf jedem Fall das beste Board, von den dreien.

Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (23. März 2008)

so es sieht nun so aus und des wird auch bestellt denke ich :


CPU : E8200 Boxed
MoBo: GA-EP35-DS3
RAM: 2*1024MB Take MS 800
GraKa: Xpertvision 8800GT 512MB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint HD200HJ 200GB
NT: 400W NT HEC
Case: 6C29BS , standard ohne irgend ein Misch masch und superextra..
Monitor: Samsung 223BW 


Denke das ist i.O. Nur eben das NT ist net von Enermax, Be quiet , Corsair und was weiß ich, aber eben kein NoName ding...


----------



## Player007 (24. März 2008)

Jap, das passt so
Kannst ja auch ein Tagebuch vom Zusammenbau machen^^

Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (24. März 2008)

hm, erstmal abholen und dann entscheiden, aber ich denke es ist ein versuch wert^^, mal guggen...habe ja sowas noch nie gemacht


----------



## ReNeY (27. März 2008)

hmm brauche ich eigentlich 1-2 Gehäuselüfter für das System im oberen Post?
Oder reicht es erstmal ohne, denn ich will ja vorerst nicht übertakten?


----------



## Player007 (27. März 2008)

Ohne OCen brauchst du eig. kein Lüfter, kommt aber auf das Gehäuse an. Würde erstmal die Temps abwarten, die dein fertiger PC hat.
Mit OC würde ich dann 2 *120mm nehmen, ist besser als ohne.

Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (27. März 2008)

ok danke, dann werde ich erstmal die Temps abwarten...


----------

